# How important is a centre brace on a 50 gallon?



## isabelly (Dec 23, 2010)

The tank I have was bought second hand. It is approximate 48" X 12.5" X 19", so about 50 gallons. When I bought it the center brace was already broken off. It came with a stand and canopy with lighting attached, and some other odds and ends. I've used it for five or more years without fixing the center brace. 

I recently moved the tank, got new fish, lights, and plants and tried to put a glass top on it and noticed the tank is definitely warped. 

How worried should I be? Should I try fixing it? How? 

I've checked around and there are new frames with center braces that can be purchased. Is it just a simple matter of prying the old frame off and snapping a new one on? Do I have to empty most of the tank? Can the frame be purchased locally?

I've also read about installing a glass brace. It seems I would still have to remove the existing frame and empty most if not all of the tank.

Any suggestions? Your experiences are greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just my opinion but at 48" long I would definitely add a brace. Why take the chance and worry about it, especially when it's such a simple fix. I purchased a 75 gallon with the centre brace also broke and added a glass one for about $15.00 all in. If you are interested in doing something like this pm me and i will give you details.

Lance


----------



## isabelly (Dec 23, 2010)

PM sent.

If anyone has any tips, suggestions, hints, pointers, ect. feel free to post to this thread, I'm sure others will search for this info in the future. If there are any relevant threads that I missed, please point them out.

Thank you.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The centre brace is an important part of your tanks overall strenght, I agree with Gone Fishy spend a few dollars and get a glass centre brace in there. My 46 gallon bow front has a centre brace that warps down into the tank approx. 1/2" when it is empty and is straight when the tank is full, so yes it's important for sure. Better to be safe!
my opinion only. Cheers


----------

